# Cutting Brass Tubes



## Ron McKinley

How is the best way to cut brass penmaking tubes without distorting the pieces. I've screwed up a few pens and have salvaged the parts but buying extra brass tubes by the set is expensive so I bought a set of 5 ten-inch long tubes so how do I cut them to size? I tried it with a small pipe cutter used for cutting copper pipe but that didn't work out. Thanks in advance.......Ron


----------



## ldb2000

This question was just asked a few days ago http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=65608&highlight=cutting+tubes
Plus there are a number of other posts asking similar questions , the search feature is a great resource here .


----------



## Ron McKinley

*Thanks*

Thanks Butch. This was my first post and I'm not familiar with the software yet.....Ron


----------



## ldb2000

Ron McKinley said:


> Thanks Butch. This was my first post and I'm not familiar with the software yet.....Ron


 
No problem , I hope the other post helps , I really like that little saw from HF for cutting tubes but like I said don't expect it to do much else . For cutting all but the largest tubes it works great and gives a nice clean cut , and it's on sale right now for $25 , great price ,.

Welcome to the group by the way .


----------



## gr8danish

Personally, I think the 6" bench top cut-off saw they have on sale for $29.99 is a much more all-around useful tool.

I use it to cut through all sorts of materials including heavy-duty phenolics, acrylics, copper, aluminum, etc...


----------



## PenMan1

An arrow shaft cutter that can be bought for next to nothing at an archery shop works like a champ. I think the cost was $6.


----------



## DurocShark

I have a beat-to-crap blade on my bandsaw that I use for soft metals. Or if a good blade is on there, my 8" chop saw does the duty with a carbide blade. WEAR EYE PROTECTION! WEAR EYE PROTECTION! WEAR EYE PROTECTION! WEAR EYE PROTECTION! WEAR EYE PROTECTION! WEAR EYE PROTECTION! WEAR EYE PROTECTION!


That's worth saying a few times...


----------



## Phunky_2003

WEAR EYE PROTECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty37

*Small Saw*

After about losing three fingers on my left hand a couple of years ago in a debate with a 10 inch table saw....I will tell you that a table saw of any size in no place to be cutting somthing like pen tubes.  The little cutoff saw designed for the task is much better.  I wouldn't want to use my 10 inch mitre saw for that either, it's getting the fingers too close to the blade for comfort.  Scroll saw with the right blade might work.


----------



## DurocShark

I don't do jack next to a blade. I use clamps to hold stuff in place. I'm a wimp. If my fingers are 4" away, I'm skeered. 

The only place I don't seem to have any fear is the bandsaw for some reason.


----------



## ldb2000

PenMan1 said:


> An arrow shaft cutter that can be bought for next to nothing at an archery shop works like a champ. I think the cost was $6.


I've never seen one of those , got a picture ???


----------



## ldb2000

gr8danish said:


> Personally, I think the 6" bench top cut-off saw they have on sale for $29.99 is a much more all-around useful tool.
> 
> I use it to cut through all sorts of materials including heavy-duty phenolics, acrylics, copper, aluminum, etc...


 
The problem with that saw is the blade (cut off disc) takes way too much material away . The little saw can cut the tubes to any size with almost no waste . 
With that 6" saw be very careful to follow the Max RPM ratings for your blades . That saw runs a couple of thousand RPM's above what most small blades are rated at .


----------



## dankc908

DurocShark said:


> I don't do jack next to a blade. I use clamps to hold stuff in place. I'm a wimp. If my fingers are 4" away, I'm skeered.
> 
> The only place I don't seem to have any fear is the bandsaw for some reason.



Don --

You aren't "skeered" - You are smart!!!

Dan


----------



## gr8danish

ldb2000 said:


> The problem with that saw is the blade (cut off disc) takes way too much material away . The little saw can cut the tubes to any size with almost no waste .
> With that 6" saw be very careful to follow the Max RPM ratings for your blades . That saw runs a couple of thousand RPM's above what most small blades are rated at .



I found that thin fiber cut-off disks meant for cutting metal do the trick quite nicely. You don't have to worry about little carbide tips flying off at high speeds!


----------



## MobilMan

I've used a Scrollsaw


----------

